# Natalie as a baby



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Some folks have asked to see baby pictures of the hound... 
These two are from her first weekend home... she was 33 lbs as I recall, the flat coat she is harassing is my Meir (they are still best friends) and he is about 63 lbs



















She is 7 weeks in this picture.....


----------



## Zakov (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow! Irish Wolfhounds sure are huge no matter what age they are! Natalie's a cutie.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

wow just adorable! When they're born do they already have long legs? it seems like it would take more than 7 weeks for legs to grow that long.

Love the first pic, it looks like Natalie was already in charge


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Bentleysmom said:


> wow just adorable! When they're born do they already have long legs? it seems like it would take more than 7 weeks for legs to grow that long.
> 
> Love the first pic, it looks like Natalie was already in charge


As very young babies they don't seem that much different from regular golden pups or any others... by 7 weeks the breeders start talking about "air" and how much air is under them... so they look for the long legs and the look of the space under them... by 11 weeks or so they start looking like deer... and will actually fall over their rear legs... I watched a four month old owned by a friend of mine in a match and he tripped himself over his rear legs.. they just don't know what to do with them at that age .... 

she is about 11 weeks here 









and 5 mos. here


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Love her, she looks like such a gentle soul!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Jen & Brew said:


> Love her, she looks like such a gentle soul!


I have to say I am totally smitten.... I wish I hadnt been so afraid of the longevity years ago but I honestly cant imagine not having a wolfhound ever again. She is so different from my retrievers and so soulful... its a very different relationship... I absolutely adore her in a very different way.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

She is absolutely adorable! How are they related to goldens in training? You mention longevity I am assuming based on their size to be about half the GRs. 
Spank me, I showed the pics to my daughter! :doh:


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Love the pics! I think I mentioned before I do not remember my neighbors when I was 6 but have a vivid memory of the Irish Wolfhound because he ran me over as a little kid while running and playing with our standard poodle.

I get the impression the breed is more popular in the North East than other parts of the country.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting... I don't remember seeing some of those before... she is really amazing. How I would love to meet her. I love the one of her slouching up against the door, it does look like she is all legs and doesn't know quite what to do with herself. Your household must be never a dull moment


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Training is very very different than a retriever.... Wolfhounds do very little "for you" it is all about them and what is in it for them ... they also won't continue to TRY if they aren't getting anywhere so shaping behaviors wil treats often is important... I was thrying to get natalie to do the Rally 3 fronts where you do the front then take a step back and do another and then take two steps back and do another and the finally 3 steps back and do another and for for the longest time I couldn't get her to do the third front... she would do the first enthusiastically... and then the second (less enthusiastically) but if I didn't give her a treat for doing the two she would basically look at me with annoyance and walk off. Two behaviors without a treat seems to be her limit and then all you see is the butt end of a wolfhound walking away. She is not as eager to please a golden will do something over and over and over again just to make you happy... not a wolfhound. She has the attention span of a carrot and if she sees something in the distance you are totally done... She has made me a better trainer ... I do have a wolfhound that I can call back (many don't) and she is ready for the obedience ring and rally rings... which has been a challenge and I know that we won't get leg after leg after leg and it will take us some time unlike my retrievers who once they are ready bam bam bam done... but thats ok... there are so few wolfhounds in the ring ... it will be nice to show folks that they aren't just big ole lugs

longevity, well they area giant breed... some will die at 6.... many are living to 9... and some are living to 11. Osteosarcoma and heart problems are the biggest issue, bloat and torsion run in lines but is always a risk... with improved medical care comes improved longevity. Natalie has more comprehensive insurance than the other dogs.... she also has prescription coverage that the other dogs don't have. But here is the thing... dogs don't live long enough... none of them live long enough and it doesn't matter how long they live it is not long enough... I would rather have 9 years with a wolfhound than 17 years with a toy poodle (no offense to poodle lovers)


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

ScottyUSN said:


> Love the pics! I think I mentioned before I do not remember my neighbors when I was 6 but have a vivid memory of the Irish Wolfhound because he ran me over as a little kid while running and playing with our standard poodle.
> 
> I get the impression the breed is more popular in the North East than other parts of the country.


Its interesting I have heard from Many people that the Northeast (NJ North) has the most beautiful solid wolfhounds in the world, and that many of the dogs here are nicer than what is coming out of Ireland.... Is this true? Well I don't know but i have heard this from more than a few people. There are some gorgeous dogs in PA and NJ as well as MA where I got Natalie... I had been stalking hounds for a long time and loved the hounds from my breeder so we waited... the breeder told me that she only gives show dogs to her friends so I vowed on that day to be her friend. That I would make an absolute pest out of myself so that in the end she felt comfortable placing a dog with me and two years later I got Natalie... so yeah I waited years for her. A year before I decided on a breeder and two years once we actually started waiting. Worth every minute, there are hounds all over but I htink because of the quality of the hounds there might be more here than in other places. I am taking Natalie out to show in Montana this summer and there are no hounds out there....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Natalie and Meir*

Natalie and Meir are just GORGEOUS GIRLS!!
Love the picture of them playing!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

How old is Natalie?

She sure was a cute pup! And now a lovely dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am infatuated with Natalie, her eyes are so soulful. 

Don't see Irish Wolfhounds in my area. She will draw lots of attention when you are in Montana.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I am infatuated with Natalie, her eyes are so soulful.
> 
> Don't see Irish Wolfhounds in my area. She will draw lots of attention when you are in Montana.


Even up here where there are more of them you don't see alot of them... I can' tell you how many people comment on how a wolfhound is their dream dog but they had never seen one in person before... She gets a ton of attention no matter where she goes... Montana ought to be interesting ... I am going to visit a friend for a bit and will toss Nats in the car and go... hit a couple shows along the way ....


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for both the pictures and the words of wisdom. We perused thru your website and your both threads last evening and it was an eye opening for my 15 yo daughter. She is in love with both Natalie and Meir. But like every kid she thinks she wants something and we have to open their eyes as far as the responsibilities that come with the wants.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Huh, just seeing this now. I love love love the pics of Natalie. She intrigues me!!! (and no not in a creepy way either lol) She is beautiful and those eyes, I remember the vids you posted, she just comes across as very intelligent and as i said in those posts...It's like she sees to your soul.


----------

